# Disque dur multimedia Iomega Screenplay HD 1tera



## Emmanuelle85 (17 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un disque dur multimédia Iomega et j'ai l'ai branché sur mon mac. Il le reconnait mais impossible de copier des fichiers dedans car il est au format NFTS il me semble.
Je ne m'y connais pas trop en mac et donc je voulais savoir comment on pouvait arranger le problème car je voudrais pouvoir l'utiliser sur mon mac mais aussi pouvoir le brancher sur ma télé...
Est-ce possible??
Je sais qu'il y a déjà le même sujet mais comme je ne m'y connais pas trop ça ne m'a pas davantage aidé...
Merci d'avance


----------



## estcethomas (17 Mai 2009)

si ce que tu veux c'est formater ton disque vas faire un tour ici!
Et si ce n'est pas ça que tu veux et ben faut que tu approfondisses parce que je n'ai compris...


----------



## Emmanuelle85 (17 Mai 2009)

J'ai mes films sur un disque dur que je voulais transférer sur mon disque dur multimédia. Quand le disque dur multimedia est connecté à mon mac, je ne peux l'utiliser qu'en lecture, je ne peux pas copier des films dessus. Je voulais savoir s'il y avait une manipulation à faire pour pouvoir transférer les fichiers sachant que je veux utiliser le multimedia sur mon mac et sur ma télé...


----------



## estcethomas (17 Mai 2009)

tu n'as peut être pas les autorisations... pour savoir, branches ton disque tu cliques sur l'icone du disque et tu fais &#63743;+i et là tu verras si tu peux écrire ou juste lire...


----------



## laf (18 Mai 2009)

Ce n'est pas une question d'autorisations, OSX ne peut pas écrire sur un DD formaté en NTFS. Il faut un logiciel pour ça. Et attention, je crois qu'un DD multimédia, si tu le formates, tu vas te retrouver avec un DDE normal, qui aura perdu ses qualités de décodage en tout genre.


----------



## Emmanuelle85 (18 Mai 2009)

Donc en fait il faut que je me débrouille pour transférer les fichiers d'un pc... C'est comme ça avec tous les DD multimédia??


----------



## laf (18 Mai 2009)

Il existe des DD multi-média formatés en FAT 32. Là dessus, OSX peut lire et écrire, mais fichiers limités à 4 Go. Il existe aussi un logiciel. Je crois qu'il s'appele "parangon". Cherche.


----------



## subseabook (7 Juillet 2009)

Ce n'est pas une question d'autorisations mais parce que le DD est formaté en NTFS comme l'indique  très bien laf
Pour ma part, j'ai d'abord sauvegarde le petit dossier qui était sur le disque, puis reformater le disque en Fat 32 (via l'utilitaire de disque en choisissant MS-DOS (fat)
Puis ensuite remis le dossier que j'avais sauvegardé
Tout marche, sur mon mac et bien sur la TV également  y compris avec la télécommande


----------



## Dadaelle (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me retrouve parfaitement dans vos posts.

Formatage en NTFS puis en FAT32... Pas de fonctionnement au niveau de la TV.

Je n'ai pas pris la peine de sauvegarder le fameux petit dossier.

Pouvez vous me l'envoyer par mail ?

Je cherche depuis deux jours et je n'ai plus de solutions.

Merci par avance et bonne année à tous.

David


----------



## coronamex (13 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai le même problème que plusieurs d'entre vous.
J'ai pourtant formaté Formatage en NTFS puis en FAT32... Mais ca ne fonctionne pas non plus au niveau de la TV.

Et moi non plus jee n'ai pas pris la peine de sauvegarder le fameux petit dossier.

Pourriez vous svp me l'envoyer par mail ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## triggers (1 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, je suis possesseur du Iomega Screenplay Director,

l'utilisation de ce périphérique est très simple. Qd connecter à OS X par USB 2.0, remarqué qu'il détecte 5 partition, dont 3 grisées.

Il est inutile de toucher à la partition _img contenant toutes les informations sur le micrologiciel de la ScreenPlay.



Connectez le ScreenPlay Director à votre Mac et mettez-le  sous tension.
Le volume de données est monté sur le bureau. Copiez les  fichiers que vous voulez conserver à un autre emplacement.
Lancez l'Utilitaire de disque en sélectionnant Applications &#8594; Utilitaires &#8594; Utilitaire de disque
Dans la colonne de gauche, une icône de disque dur de niveau  supérieur et plusieurs partitions s'affichent. Trois des partitions ne  sont pas modifiables et s'affichent en grisé dans l'interface. Deux  partitions seront actives ; une petite partition FAT32 et une grande  partition NTFS.
Cliquez sur la grande partition NTFS pour la sélectionner.
Cliquez sur l'onglet *Effacer*.
Sélectionnez MS-DOS (FAT) dans le menu  déroulant *Format du volume*.
Cliquez sur le bouton *Effacer*.
Lorsque l'Utilitaire de disque a terminé d'effacer le disque,  cliquez sur la grande partition active et assurez-vous que le champ  Format au bas de la fenêtre Utilitaire de disque indique que le volume  est MS-DOS (FAT32).
Vous pouvez désormais quitter l'Utilitaire de disque et  copier des fichiers vers le ScreenPlay Director.
Personnellement, j'ai choisi d'utiliser le Mac  OS _étendu_ (_journalisé_),


----------



## johary78 (23 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens juste d'acquérir le Iomega ScreenPlay Director.
Système d'exploitation : Mac OS X (10.4)

Hélas, j'étais trop pressé, j'ai formaté le ScreenPlay sans lire le manuel en détail. Résultat : j'ai effacé toutes les partitions natives, donc le micrologiciel qui était dedans avec. Je me retrouve donc avec le ScreenPlay inopérant avec la TV.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?
Est-il nécessaire de reformer les partitions telles qu'elles étaient à la sortie d'usine? Si oui, comment?
Quid du micrologiciel? Quelqu'un pourrait-il me le refiler? Comment le ré-installer correctement?

N'hésitez pas à me donner la marche à suivre détaillée!

Merci beaucoup à tous d'avance!


----------



## LouSHa (17 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
je suis dans le même cas, 
quelqu'un a t il le fameux petit dossier pour que mon disque iomega fonctionne a nouveau sur la télé après formatage ?


Merci...




coronamex a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai le même problème que plusieurs d'entre vous.
> J'ai pourtant formaté Formatage en NTFS puis en FAT32... Mais ca ne fonctionne pas non plus au niveau de la TV.
> ...


----------



## fpoil (17 Août 2010)

LouSHa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis dans le même cas,
> quelqu'un a t il le fameux petit dossier pour que mon disque iomega fonctionne a nouveau sur la télé après formatage ?
> 
> ...



Sur le site de iomega...


----------



## mikiki_8 (18 Août 2010)

hello,
il n'y a rien du coté du site de *Iomega*. Lorsqu'on télécharge la dernière MaJ du firmware, il est dit de connecter le DD à sa télé après avoir coller le fichier downloadé dans un dossier à intituler "_Mises à jour_". Hors je n'arrive pas à voir aucun dossier depuis la TV. Apparaît en effet alors la mention "No Disc" et c'est tout.

Merci de votre aide par avance si quelqu'un a une solution !
@++
m!ke


----------



## clovys (6 Septembre 2010)

Meme probleme mon chat a fait tomber le boitier screenplay HD resultat 1 disque et 1 chat mort. changer le chat pas de problème, bon revenons a mes moutons... j'avais 1 disque 160G que j'ai mis a la place de du 1T . Breff j'ai tous remis en place (technicien info depuis 20 ans pas de soucis) et la je tombe sur le meme probleme que vous d'apres mes recherches il y a 2 dossier d'origine qu'il faut remettre sinon point de salut.

Est ce quelqu'un pourrait mettre c'est  2 dossiers chez un un hebebergeur

Merci ca serais super sympas

sinon nous dire ou les trouvé

Encore merci
Clo


----------



## clovys (6 Septembre 2010)

J'ai finalement trouvé la solution.

Pour commencé j'ai emprunter un disk 500G au boulot
je l'ai les formater avec *Iomega FAT32 Formatter*. trouvé sur le site iomega
après j'ai coller le dossier qui  contient la ROM a la racine 

apres j'ai mis a jour le firmware en lisant le fichier ROM comme si cela était un film

Voila

Ps je précise que le 160G n'a pas était reconnu par cette procédure sans que j'en sache la raison...

cordialement 
Clo


----------

